# Nuggets Acquire Johan Petro From Thunder



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> MINNEAPOLIS (Ticker) -- Chucky Atkins is on the move again.
> 
> The Denver Nuggets traded the veteran point guard to the Oklahoma City Thunder on Wednesday along with a first-round pick and cash considerations for center Johan Petro and a second-round draft choice.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

good deal. we are no officially a million under the luxery tax mark. this is great. plus the first pick of the 2nd round is better than the 26th pick of the 1st round. and we dont have to pay chucky's guaranteed 700k next year.

we now have open money to sign 10 day contracts. somebody mentioned darius miles which would be awesome. get enough games out of him to add an extra 10 million to portland's cap.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Petro is intriguing. I hope he can provide some solid minutes out there and provide Nene and KMart with some needed rest.

I hate to see Denver turn into Phoenix and I fear they may be headed in that direction by giving away valuable picks to avoid paying $$. Hope I'm proved wrong and I still believe Kroenke will do what it takes to build a winner here!


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

imo petro was purely a financial trade (like all of them this year) and a great one at that. the pick aint worth ****, in fact that might have been OUR decision. i think we can go deep this season. ur looking at a mid 20's pick for the 31st pick. thats somewhere around 4-7 spots? big deal. a 2nd rounder means no guaranteed contracts. so we dont have to pay a ****ty guy to sit on the bench for 4 years. overrall safer.

total rumor after scott hastings announced couple days ago we were close to aquiring a 14/12 guy. but the melo injury halted it. scott also called it "risky". no way its biedrins and other guys just dont fit the bill. pretty likely it was a kleiza for david lee swap. probably us throwing in our charlotte 1st as well. if so, i pray it comes true. rebounding on both ends has been an issue, and since hes a capable inside scorer as well, u can pair him up with anybody (lee/birdman. kmart/lee. lee/nene. hell, even a kmart/lee/nene trio). just makes too much sense...


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Would have been sweet.

I love Kleiza, but I see him balling in Europe next yera for mucho dinero.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

agreed! i sure hope WE dont give him mucho dinero. anyway, if that is the likely trade, we are just waiting for melo to recover i guess. he will be healthy in plenty of time before the trade deadline. i hope he is traded for sombeody who can help us. parker, salmons, maybe even azubuike??? lol i wish. also david lee, amir johnson, maxiell...all very awesome deals if possible!


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Maxiell would be a GREAT addition to our front court.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

its not even a given petro will be in the league next year. this is purely a financial deal that gives the Nuggies injury protection. Petro isn't even that good a defender. But when you have injuries or need to throw in a body to hack a shaq. you got your guy.


----------

